# Canning hens



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

I have a few older hens that really are about done laying . I am shure they will be tough. I can chicken already 1 time a year. ,but it is younger tender birds . I am wondering if I can like usully will the process tenderise the meat? I always COLD pack my chickens. & pressure can . we really love this chicken & use it often.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I hope it works. I just put up 9 roosters that were about 9 months old (but had been tractored so they didn't get to run around much) but I've not tried the meat. I did it in hopes of making the meat more tender. Guess we will see if that idea worked!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

It should. Pressure cooking tenderizes beef....my mom bough shoe leather when I was a kid, pressure cooked it and it was truly good.


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

we shall see . Heads fly tomorrow ound:


----------



## grannybones (Sep 30, 2008)

I can my older hens and they are delicious and tender. I boil them, pick the meat off the bones, put the meat in the jars and cover with the rich broth they were cooked in. Yum! I also can the extra broth. Better taste than the young ones.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

glad i ran into this thread. im going to have to do something with a dz hens or so in the upcoming yr.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

mullberry said:


> I have a few older hens that really are about done laying . I am shure they will be tough. I can chicken already 1 time a year. ,but it is younger tender birds . I am wondering if I can like usully will the process tenderise the meat? I always COLD pack my chickens. & pressure can . we really love this chicken & use it often.



cold pack? can you spell this one out for me please?


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Dead Rabbit said:


> cold pack? can you spell this one out for me please?



Probably means raw pack. Throw raw meat in jar with a little salt and can. This is the way I do my meat. It was interesting boning the turkey this week but it turned out great.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

fetch33 said:


> Probably means raw pack. Throw raw meat in jar with a little salt and can. This is the way I do my meat. It was interesting boning the turkey this week but it turned out great.


im new to canning. but when we canned venison this yr. we browned it a frying pan before canning it. didnt know you can, can it raw like that.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

DH loves to can...he did venison today. The stew size chunks were soaked for an hour in salt brine, and then raw packed with no added liquid into quarts with a teaspoon salt in each jar. Pressure canned the jars 90 minutes per Ball Blue Book instructions.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

grannybones said:


> I can my older hens and they are delicious and tender. I boil them, pick the meat off the bones, put the meat in the jars and cover with the rich broth they were cooked in. Yum! I also can the extra broth. Better taste than the young ones.


I put an inch of water in the pressure cooker, add the chicken, cook and then pull the meat off the bones and can with the broth. I like them better than young chicken, more flavor. I do this with half my fryers, other half I grow out to broilers, more meat and more flavor....James


----------

